# Where to get a Roamio Plus Deal?



## Jayboy3 (Jan 2, 2010)

So I've decided to get the Roamio Plus, but I'm not in need of it right this minute (got to older models deployed and the family is used to them). Feels like I'm not in the "sweet spot" for a deal. Because the Roamio is not really the "new" thing, but it's not really at a reduced price either.

Are their sales from time to time? What's my best move if I'm willing to wait a month or two, and wouldn't mind saving a buck?


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Here's your best deal

Purchase a Promo Code: http://spherular.com/
Use coupon code: COMMUNITY and save an additional $10.00 off the $49 price

or http://www.ebay.com/itm/TiVo-Promo-...794?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3394008b92


----------



## elborak (Jul 15, 2014)

The cheapest is to use the "Make Offer" link on eBay. Better deal than the $10 coupon.


----------



## Kricket (Aug 27, 2014)

My TiVo Premier pooped out on me this past weekend. If you have a Sam's Club membership (or know someone with one) - they have the Roamio Plus for $299.99.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Or if you or a family member are a veteran or military member and you want low upfront costs: www.tivo.com/military


----------



## Jayboy3 (Jan 2, 2010)

Kricket said:


> My TiVo Premier pooped out on me this past weekend. If you have a Sam's Club membership (or know someone with one) - they have the Roamio Plus for $299.99.


That's a great price. Didn't have one at my local Sam's.


----------



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

Then there is this....

Zero down on a new Roamio ($19.99 a month however)



majinbuu147 said:


> Got this in my email this morning. Links do not work, also unable to find on TiVo's website. Is this over already?


----------

